

P2P mobile devices, hack the telecom - 2cool

Would like to have some opinions on this topic, from those who think this is good or bad idea.<p>The title is self explanatory of what I am interested in. I am not talking about P2P applications on mobile phones etc., rather about true P2P phones that doesn't depend on operators infrastructure. I have not seen or hear of any such initiatives in global direction. The telecoms we know today might in response of the current crisis rise prices of voice and SMS services. Particularly such ad-hoc solutions have crop up as proposals in some countries (this is rubish solution). We talk here on global aspects, US, Europe countries, etc. I also believe that in this century, voice and messaging over mobile phones should be independent of operators, classical telecom infrastructure. You can call it alternative, but I will call it evolution. The number of population is increasing, and it seems of natural selection that P2P mobile devices should be brought alive.<p>Now, of course neither classical telecom would like such a P2P telecom succeed because that would mean less and less market share for them. I am a tech guy, have some common sense reasoning on business, and I do not care about telecom companies at all. I would propose simply (or at least consider) to hack the telecom.<p>Cheers
======
ftuck
GO FOR IT & GET IT DONE! ITS GREAT!!

